# Questions about  AIB Bank Drafts



## PaddyW (19 Apr 2016)

Hi all,

It's been a long time since I was in a bank branch, so just 2 quick questions regarding bank drafts from AIB if anyone could help me out.

Can I get a bank draft in any branch or does it have to be my own?

I would be looking for a bank draft of €10,000 plus. Will they do it there and then or would I have to notify in advance?

Thanks for the help


----------



## mf1 (19 Apr 2016)

You should be able to obtain a Draft in any branch - but I find AIB can be a bit archaic so it might be easier  just to go direct to your own branch.

You'll need I.D. And, so long as there are  sufficient sums in your account, they should be able to do it there and then. 

mf


----------



## PaddyW (19 Apr 2016)

Thanks for the info mf1, much appreciated!


----------

